# Insurance Update - Still pending approval



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

I uploaded my new insurance card and it's been 5 business days and still it says "pending approval". Not just that but there is no way to contact them. WTF Uber!??? 

I have to come to a 3rd party unaffiliated website to try to find answers.


----------



## thatUberGirl (May 19, 2016)

Smokenburn said:


> I uploaded my new insurance card and it's been 5 business days and still it says "pending approval". Not just that but there is no way to contact them. WTF Uber!???
> 
> I have to come to a 3rd party unaffiliated website to try to find answers.


Your not the only one... Same thing is happening to me I'm seriously pissed off. Not only that but my debit card was stolen the other day someone stole literally all of my money out of my bank account so working this week is absolutely crucial for me. And now uber is screwing me over.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

thatUberGirl said:


> Your not the only one... Same thing is happening to me I'm seriously pissed off. Not only that but my debit card was stolen the other day someone stole literally all of my money out of my bank account so working this week is absolutely crucial for me. And now uber is screwing me over.


One week now about to start week 2.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

thatUberGirl said:


> Your not the only one... Same thing is happening to me I'm seriously pissed off. Not only that but my debit card was stolen the other day someone stole literally all of my money out of my bank account so working this week is absolutely crucial for me. And now uber is screwing me over.


That's too bad. How did they get your access code? They need both the card and the code to empty the account.


----------



## Copperwolf359 (Jul 26, 2016)

Have you tried going to the local Uber office and meeting with an Intake person to ask your questions? I had a problem with my login information and they were extremely helpful. THey will know who you can reach out to if they cannot help.


----------



## Smokenburn (Oct 23, 2015)

It took a full week, but it's ok now.


----------

